# Space Age Superfly Headlights



## imakemoves (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

I was actually starting to like some of the SLAB cars... but this :barf:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

I have the same Cadillac but without the huge REDICULOUS headlights,


way to fuck up a custom conversion Caddy


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

:uh:


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

everything about that car is Wack.


----------



## SupremePA (Nov 10, 2005)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

it doesnt get any gayer then that!! and the music is garbage also..


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)




----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

WTF IS THIS SHIT


IS THAT A FUCKING SEVILLE?


:roflmao:


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

the reason you aint neva seen no shit like this before is....... its fuckin retarded


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Another fine example that all the money in the world can't buy taste. That shit is tacky as hell.


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

never before, I wish I never would of seen this :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: 

:uh: :buttkick: some people should stay away from automobiles


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

:happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

pimp shit from way back


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wow


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Feb 5 2011, 05:31 PM~19796690
> *WTF IS THIS SHIT
> IS THAT A FUCKING SEVILLE?
> :roflmao:
> *


 :0 

You came up here? Wow or did you forget to log into your other acc..

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGLOWNESS_@Feb 5 2011, 04:34 PM~19796418
> *I was actually starting to like some of the SLAB cars... but this  :barf:
> *


Check out the 4 door with the bootie kit!! :0


----------



## imakemoves (Nov 21, 2006)

bump


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by imakemoves_@Feb 7 2011, 07:28 AM~19807145
> *bump
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

space age supa fly dope fresh ultimo space age robinson family headlights


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by imakemoves_@Feb 5 2011, 06:10 PM~19796291
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that song bump :420:


----------



## imakemoves (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Feb 8 2011, 07:13 AM~19816626
> *that song bump  :420:
> *



I Agree


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

<span style=\'color:red\'>*SLABS*


----------



## imakemoves (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Feb 7 2011, 02:03 PM~19809782
> *space age supa fly dope fresh ultimo space age robinson family headlights
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by imakemoves_@Feb 5 2011, 04:10 PM~19796291
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 o shit and that car is in washington :uh: i live in washington


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

best part is the neighborhood its in LMAOOOOOOOO


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by imakemoves_@Feb 5 2011, 04:10 PM~19796291
> *
> 
> 
> ...




*IM THE FUCKING FLOOR DYING RIGHT NOW.....*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Feb 10 2011, 11:08 AM~19835363
> *
> IM THE FUCKING FLOOR DYING RIGHT NOW.....
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## imakemoves (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Feb 9 2011, 04:30 PM~19829556
> *o shit and that car is in washington  :uh:  i live in washington
> *


I see the Washington plates but im pretty sure its in Texas


----------



## dragginbonez (Jan 26, 2010)

Ah ah! 
Talk about restraint! That dude overdid everything on that pos!
It looks like he has jackstands for hubcaps, ah ah ah!



*___what's been seen cannot be unseen___*


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

wtf :ugh:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 10 2011, 09:24 AM~19835495
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf: :barf: :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf: :barf:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

looked on there website to see how much they asking for these moonbeams

they want almost 1500 bucks for these ugly ass bat signals


----------



## ray562 (Jan 12, 2010)

:roflmao: That is some funny as shit!


----------



## imakemoves (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 11 2011, 08:38 AM~19843636
> *looked on there website to see how much they asking for these moonbeams
> 
> they want almost 1500 bucks for these ugly ass bat signals
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 68lincolnsuicide (Jan 21, 2011)

id rather have two 6inch 100W off road lights stuck to my bumper at least the blind people hahhaha that guy needs to go drive that car over a cliff. disgrace to all cars and there owners lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

here's my caddy!!!! the way it should look- with out the bat signals, without the trunk lids that are un usable because, of the fake wheel on the trunk. I mean there's already rims in the fenders to give it the Excalibur look, they didn't have to add another one on the trunk.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

stupid


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Feb 9 2011, 04:30 PM~19829556
> *o shit and that car is in washington  :uh:  i live in washington
> *




Dam , thats how you guys gonna start rollin now?


Its bad enough that you guys are all up on Serio.


----------



## imakemoves (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 11 2011, 03:45 PM~19846639
> *here's my caddy!!!! the way it should look- with out the bat signals, without the trunk lids that are un usable because, of the fake wheel on the trunk. I mean there's already rims in the fenders to give it the Excalibur look, they didn't have to add another one on the trunk.
> 
> 
> ...


That Caddy so Clean


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by imakemoves_@Feb 13 2011, 02:46 PM~19858577
> *That Caddy so Clean
> *


thanks brah, it was my dads it got passed on to me :angel: :angel:


----------



## Cheech Marin (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## 78coupe (Apr 1, 2008)

Have to say the lights fit that car well, nice craftmenship for something you cant buy stores .... shyt thats 3rd coast customs them guys go Hard!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

78coupe said:


> Have to say the lights fit that car well, nice craftmenship for something you cant buy stores .... shyt thats 3rd coast customs them guys go Hard!!!!


well keep that crap in texas :barf:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

KAKALAK said:


> well keep that crap in texas :barf:


:yessad::barf::buttkick:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> I have the same Cadillac but without the huge REDONKULOUS headlights,
> 
> 
> way to fuck up a custom conversion Caddy


Fixed it for you.


----------



## THE BIG HOMIE BUTTA (Aug 19, 2011)

JJUOLJIIJFKVVVJKJM;'.LOYGRRYTBNNBGDDVG ,M,M../,ML.MKKKM,.,L,.,.....................................................K/...//./;KGGGCFGK,JGGFGREUOIJHIUUUUUUUUUUUUUUIYIYRSEWSEWE678909A334R56UIOCVO7YH CGVCGFCCFFFF,,,,KKKKKKK;LOO9PL0['KK LLKL


----------

